# Sliced Snakehead and Watercress Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Found this on the Environmentl Litteracy Council website. This is for you 1fishinmusician and flyersfan. 

1 lb water cress
1 lb sliced snakehead fillet
1 small piece dried tangerine peel, rinsed
1 slice of fresh ginger
3 cups of water

Marinade for fish:

1 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp light soy sauce
dash of pepper
1/2 tsp oil

Seasoning:

1 tsp salt
1 tsp light soy sauce

Trim off the roots of the watercress. Pluck the leaves from the stems. Usse only the leafy parts. Rinse the slices of fish in cold water and drain thoroughly and marinade for 5 mins. Bring 3 cups of water to a boil. Put in the ginger,tangerine peel and water cress leaves. Cover and boil for 15 mins over medium heat. Bring heat to low add seasoning and simmer for 10 mins. Bring temp to high and pour in marinade and serve.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

LOL!! RuddeDogg, I figured you'd come up with somethin I'll have to give em a try seein as snakehead fishin is pickin up in this area


----------

